# need help with a throttle



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I have never used a Kelly controller but in general if you put a digital voltmeter across the two potentiometer pins that are connected to the controller, you should see the voltage rise and fall as you move the throttle. It think it would be safer to use a test light as a load rather than the motor until you get the throttle figured out.


----------

